# Negotiations buying used tractor from dealer!



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi all:

I'm looking to buy used tractor (White 2-110). Seems these days every search sends you to dealer's sites. Tractor house is a good example. So if I end up dealing with dealer.

My question to all what kind of agreements you make with the dealer? To make sure tractor is not a lemon and someone else nightmare. If you get them to stand behind what they say about the condition. Let you try it out hookup equipment put on Dyno ect? Right now it is winter and very cold. So it's not like you can really heat up to find out problems that show up after worked hard. If ice in lot you can't really test breaks. Or for that matter test with heavy load going down hill.

Ya I know we are buying for the most part AS IS but! What are you all doing to try to protect your purchase and uncover any problems? That maybe can make them fix before purchase.

Any good ways to negotiate price? We all know the markup is huge. Please help with ideas!

Thanks upfront on your time and knowledge.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Markups are all over the place. I sell some used skidsteers and cant move more than a couple hundred on a 10k machine because I price low to start with. I would be less worried about how much you can get him down in price and more concerned with where his price is compared to the market. Some guys price their equipment real competitive right off the bat to get your attention. Other guys are sky high and can come down 1k real easy...


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

A deere dealer told me one time that he trys to make 10 % to 12% on anything he sells , if you want them to put it on a dyno so be it , do it . Take it for a test drive around the lot lock up the brakes and test them out , hook the hydrualics up to a plow see how they work , I dont see any dealer having a problem with a guy doing that , if they do have a issue I would not darkin their door ever again, simple as that . I have bought big 4x4 tractors and combines from dealers a 1000 miles away sight unseen and never had any big issues. I do know it can be the roll of the dice but there are people around no matter where that can lay eyes on it for you . I have even made dealers take a video of the equipment before so I could hear it and see it in action .


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Torch check with some locals that you know , I am sure most would not have a problem with helping you out to find a rig. They may even have a used tractor they will sell worth the money , atleast they will know something about it . Buying used can be a good deal or it can be a nightmare.. good luck and welcome to the site.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

One thing I try and do is to talk to the guy who owned the machine before. I did this last fall and it was a big influence for me on the purchase of the machine.

The guy who owned it was a custom cutter and even delivered it for the dealer, so he was able to run it and even mow 4 or 5 rounds with me sitting in the buddy seat.

Troy


----------

